# My new arrows



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

well I finley got my arrows bought,wraped and fleached up. Im realy happy how they turned out and how they shoot. I bought some gold tips pro arrows and Im realy happy with them. Here soem pic of my arrows and the wraps.Now im ready to get some bloody.Want to say thanks for all of your input guys. Want thanks CP1 for your help on those arrows man i love them. also thanks saltlakearcher for wanting to to show me how to fleach them up. I will take you up oin that next time.

the new one are on top 


















they all have this nock on them now.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep. Now all ya need is some gooie, foamy, hot pink, bubbly lung blood all over them to complete the package.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

What are you going to do with those XT's?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Yep. Now all ya need is some gooie, foamy, hot pink, bubbly lung blood all over them to complete the package.


Yes I do and I hope i do that this year Tex. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

legacy said:


> What are you going to do with those XT's?


I'm still shooting them.I use them right now for the shoot I go on. intell they are gone and I get more of the pro.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

How much does the finished arrow weight and what grain of tip?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> How much does the finished arrow weight and what grain of tip?


I have not checked to see what it weights and im shooting a 100gr broad head.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Now go out and get a robinhood and ruin them!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Cool. Now go out and get a robinhood and ruin them!


I wish I could get one.That would be cool.I did get a nice tight group on saterday at hardware ranch on the last target.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm glad you finally got your new arrows up and running. I am hoping to fletch up a new dozen myself here soon. You should have gone with a brighter pattern, flo orange on flo orange might not show up very well... At midnight... On Mars... )


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> I'm glad you finally got your new arrows up and running. I am hoping to fletch up a new dozen myself here soon. You should have gone with a brighter pattern, flo orange on flo orange might not show up very well... At midnight... On Mars... )


I dont think there is a brighter color out there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dustin just wants to be able to keep track of them easily! :lol: 

They look good, kind of a shame to shoot them now and mess them up.

I crested a few of mine gloss white, it added about 12 grains an arrow to mine (Gold Tip Hunters).


----------

